# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Poezi nga Diabolis

## Diabolis

vjersha;

Faleminderit!

Mirëardhshi e mirëshkofshi.

SI NJË BUZËQESHJE E ARTË VRESHTARËSH

Këto vargje të harruara mbetur
Si në qilar të errët vera e vjetër,
Mes pluhurit të viteve janë kredhur,
Sikur në botë s'ka njerëz të etur.

Për miq të rrallë disa vargje të gjetur,
Si një gotë kristal me brusko të kthjellët
Në buzët e Bukuroshes së Fjetur,
Që më e mahnitur se kurrë ka mbetur.

Janë natyralë, vargje të zgjedhur,
Si mushti që rrjedh prej hardhisë së gjelbër,
Kokërr pas kokrre nga veshuli i pjekur,
Nën këmbët e bardha të vajzave tretur.

Shpresoj, këta vargje larg njerëzve fshehur,
Si një buzëqeshje e artë vreshtarësh,
Që të afrohet brengën për të të hequr,
Një zjarr në shpirt e mendje të lenë ndezur.

Mund të mos ketë asgjë për t'u magjepsur,
Në qofshin uthull, të ëmbël a të turbullt,
I shijoni si verën nga pak e me të gjerbur:
Ribleron hardhia gjuhë për të regjur.

----------


## Diabolis

THUAJ DIÇKA

E Hëna, e Hëna, e Hëna,
Është lindja e Diellit në agim,
Puhia e freskët në zhegun e verës,
Burbuqja e çelur e mollës,
Filizi i bimës që po del,
Poleni i zambakut mbi liqen.
E Hëna, e Hëna, e Hëna,
Fillimi i një pune të mirë,
Magjia e vezës kur çel,
Shkroftima e kalit në nisje,
Shkëlqimi i vesës në zabel,
Një pikëz shi e rrebeshit që vjen.
E Hëna, e Hëna, e Hëna,
Tunduese si buzëqeshja e parë,
Premtim përherë i porsathënë,
Flakëz e artë në zemër rënë,
Puthje qiellore përgjysëm e lënë,
Miratim në heshtje i fajtorit të pazënë.
E Hëna, e Hëna, e Hëna,
Ëndërr e prishur nga rregulli i lojës,
Mur ndarës tashmë i rënë,
Oaz i freskët mes rërës,
Femër hirplotë në dritare,
Degëz ulliri nën Hënë.
E Hëna, e Hëna, e Hëna,
E Hënë!

----------


## Agim Doçi

D.D!
Ore mik mirë se erdhe dhe të lumtë!
Me dashuri
A.D.

----------


## Diabolis

Ja pra, su largua mërzia,
Kjo skile e vjetër e natës,
Veç shtohet në ballë si rrudha,
Dhe hunj ngul në gardhin e jetës.

E ndoqa përnatë ku munda,
Si qeni mes arës me thekër,
Derisa një mbrëmje përhumba,
E kotesha pranë zjarrit si qënie tjetër.

Smë bëhet të tremb më mërzinë,
I shtyrë prej zakonit të vjetër,
Por keq më vjen për rininë,
Kaluar duke ndjekur një dhelpër.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Shume e bukur poezia "Thuaj dicka" . 
Thx D D , per kenaqesine qe na dhe.

----------


## Diabolis

Unë ika,
E dera kërciti thatë mbas meje,
Mendimet më ndoqën rrëmbyeshëm
Si vrundulla ere.
Gjithkund nëpër dhomë
Mbetën ca fjalë të zakonshme mesdite,
Për jetën, për vdekjen,
Për mishin, për shpirtin.
Ngrinë lëvizjet,
Si gjymtyrët e një lodre të ç'kurdisur,
E pluhuri i harresës mbi t'o,
Shtroi dy gisht.
Në rrjeta vdekjeprurëse
Përpëliten më kot ca kujtime.
Unë ika,
E mora ç'munda me vete,
Mbeti vetëm një kalë i drunjtë
Dhe mrekullia e një komete.

----------


## Agim Doçi

Mos!!!
Mos u vetkrahaso me kalin e drunjtë!!!!!!!!!! 
TË LUTEM!
Ti je qëndistar në varg e mendim, pse hallakatesh me emërtime "kali i drunjtë"?.......
Të merr keqen ai "kali" ty dhe ajo " dhelpra"...Se ti je KALORËS në poezi

Me dashuri Agim

----------


## Diabolis

Po ç'patën me Atdheun tim perënditë,
Në vend të shiut derdhën poezitë,
Dhe nuk lëshuan rrufe e shkreptima,
Por më të fuqishmet vargje dhe rima.

Mos vallë që këtij trupi të robtuar,
Një shpirt bujar fisnik për ti mblatuar;
Pse ndryshe do të ishte a s'më thoni,
A s'janë poetë gjithë sa nderoni.

Atdhe i dashur, madhështor mes qiejsh,
Me fjalë pamtarësh bukurosh ngrihesh;
Nderim për ta, të gjallë e vdektarë,
Të zemërzjarrtit të pavdekshëm farkëtarë.

----------


## macia_blu

DD.... Urime.
Sidomos poezia e pare  ne stil e ne   gjetje e ne  ndjeshmeri me ka pelqyer sa nuk thuhet.
Sinqerisht macia!

----------


## Diabolis

M'u tulat gjumi,
Prej halleve në jetë,
Si zogu nën gjeth,
Prej skifterit të frikshëm tek retë.

M'u çakërdis gjumi,
Prej halleve në jetë,
Si zogu kur brof fluturimin,
Pasi skifteri u bë një pikë e vogël tek retë.

----------


## Diabolis

(ose një film vizatimor i pambaruar)

Një rreze Dielli përthyhet në dritare,
Kalon lehtas tylin,
Dhe step në çast.
Në krevat shtrirë mes ëndrrash
Një vajzë lozonjare,
Me flokët derdhur pa të keq
Mbi nënkresën e bardhë
Plot zemra të qëndisura.
Të shohë për nga afër
Zbret rrezja me ngadalë,
Dy hapa rri larg shtratit
Vajzën e kundron.

Ç'bukuri e rrallë!
Më e bukur se çdo det,
Më e bukur se çdo mal,
Faqet fusha tulipanësh
Ngjyra shumë si në Maj.
Vetullat harqe ylberësh,
Kryeneçe, gjysma janë,
Sa shumë ndrisin kësaj here
Dritëza thyer mbi kristal.

Rrezja u hutua,
Padashur u ul mbi shtrat,
Dora e saj e nxituar 
Mbi këmbë të vajzës ra.
Asnjëra nuk lëvizi,
Një çast,
Dy,
Pastaj rrezja dorën zgjat,
Në bel,
       në gjoks,
                në sy.
Hidhet e përdridhet,
Atë trup të njomë konturon,
Ndërsa hijet zhduken tutje.
Vrulltas, me zjarr,
Rrezja i puth ato buzë,
Ato buzë si dyert e parajsës
Që paksa të hapura,
Atë kërkojnë të përpijnë.
Vajzës i doli gjumi,
Rrezja u trondit
Ndaj mbas flokëve të saj përgjon.

Yjet e syve të vajzës
Kaltërsi,
Drita që buron prej tyre
Dashuri.

Ja, vajza çohet ngadalë,
Këmisha e hollë e natës asgjë si mbulon.
Rrezja i lëmon qafën
Të hollë,
          të bardhë,
Si mjelmës në liqen;
Lëkurën e butë përshkon,
Gjithë trupin e lakuriqtë...
oh jo,
...Vajza me mëndafsh mbulon.
Rrezja përkëdhelet,
Vajza nuk ka nge
Do lajë sytë e bukur
Që i mban përdhe.
Rrezja ndien të mpaket
Tutje në qiell të flaket,
Por me bisht të syrit
Ah, dinakja e vogël
Dhomën e përgjon.
Ja ulet doreza,
Dera hapet ngadalë
Pantoflat e vajzës ecin valë-valë.
Dy duar lirojnë rripin,
Dy duar heqin rrobën e trashë,
Dy duar hapin dritaren kanat më kanat.
Rrezja më s'duron,
Zbret poshtë me farfuri,
Tok me vajzën fugon,
Një herë,
        dy herë,
                tri.
Rrezes i merret mendja,
Rrezja bie pafuqi,
Sytë i mbetën në pasqyrë,
Aty i shfaqet e njëjta fytyrë,
Të njëjtët flokë,
Të njëjtët sy akull të ftohtë.
Vajza merr rrobat e vishet pa zë.
Rrezja drithëron,
Vajza me sandale të bardha,
Me këmbë të lehtë,
Keqas shkel mbi rrezen,
Rrezja duron e qetë.
Vajza del nga dhoma
Rrezja turavrap,
Hidhet lart në qiell,
Me sy rrugën mat.

Më në fund,
Lulet u çelën si buzët,
Qershitë u tundën si busti i saj,
Në një hap u lëkundën degët,
Flladi u përzie me flokët,
Gjethet në një kor madhështor
Melodinë e zemrës po i mbajnë.

Po sytë?
Ah sytë. Të vrenjtur,
Të nxirrë,
Të pajetë.
Rrezja ndahet më dysh,
Zbret tek të dy,
Ajo ndrin e lumtur si asnjë në botë,
Asaj çdo gjë tjetër i duket e kotë,
Atë...
Atë dy xhama syzesh e flakërijnë,
Në kollotumba maramëndëse
Drejt në një makinë 
Dhe prej andej,
Oheeej...
Larg në qiej.
Dielli dobët ndrin mbasdite,
Kur vajza kthehet në shtëpi.
Rrezja me zor mbledh pak fuqi,
E ligur, e zbehtë,
Te vajza të shkojë përsëri.
U nis,
E gjeti planetin,
Kontinentin, shtetin,
Qytetin, shtëpinë.
Kohë të mendohej s'kishte
Zgjati kokën në dritare,
Prej aty u hodh në ujin e një vaske,
(Aty u dobësua fare),
Me zor të madh kërceu në pasqyrë
Pastaj ku të shkonte,
Matanë derës së vajzës asgjë nuk premtonte.
Kaloi ashtu e pashpresë
Te një togëz rripi që ju bë mendeshë,
Por kaq.
Vajza shtrirë shfletonte një revistë.
Më në fund zëri shpëtimtar:
"Arktika uji është gati xhan".
Vajza u ngrit dhe sytë iu përndritën,
Se rrezja prej togzës aty flatroi,
Pa zhurmë e bujë,
E qetë aty pushoi.

Uf ç'vapë e tmerrshme sot,
Trupi i vajzës në ujë rri kot,
Në perëndim Dielli i kuq shkau
                               si një lot.

----------


## Diabolis

Për kohën që ju flas, i vogël fshati ishte
Po në të katër anët ngihej nga një kishë,
Ndërsa shtëpia e priftit ndodhej mes lajthish;
Sot po ju them një zakon që prifti kishte.

I sigurt që nga dritarja e shihinin veç lajthi
Kanatat mbante hapur dhe lahej si kërthi,
Mbi kaden ku në Shtator hidhte kosha me rrush,
E kështu ditën e kalonte duke bërë dush.

Rreth shtëpisë së tij kullosnin ca manare,
Mes tyre ishin dhe dy vajza lozonjare,
Që faqja për asgjë nuk ju skuqej fare,
As tek shihnin lakuriq atë krijesë fetare.

Tek fërkohej prifti në kade pa brekë,
Priftëreshën vendosi të kënaqte për drekë
Por druante për këtë me u rrekë,
Se ndjenja për gruan i kishte vdekë.

Megjithatë e zuri në kade e plasi,
Derisa ajo u largua nga marazi,
Se për fat të keq i shoqi nuk e kënaqi,
E tha ca fjalë të rënda që si kap lapsi.

Gollomesh mbi kade i mbeti në dorë,
Tund një herë, dy herë porsi një këmborë
Derisa nga dritarja të bardhë dëborë,
Zoti i dërgoi të zhveshur dy milorë.

Dy vajzat me fytyrat e zëna me çember,
Që gjëndjen e priftit ndryshuan menjëherë,
Por ky turfulloi si kur skopitet një derr,
E thirri e shfryu i tmerruar: yt sikter.

Vrapoi priftëresha me fustanin e ri,
Sytë shpejt i vajtën tek ajo mrekulli,
E mos më pyesni këtë se nga e di,
Në kade mbi priftin mjeran u zhyt përsëri.

Atë ditë vajzat nuk rendën më pas dhenve,
Me bishtat e syve shënjë u bënë djemve,
Por vetëm kaq se ndryshe prej të mëdhenjve,
Vetëm ujin mund t'u shtonin përrenjve.

----------


## buna

pjesa e pare e "arktikes" eshte kaq e ndjere dhe sensuale.flirti te ben te dridhesh.flirt me nje rreze. une kam bere flirt me shiun.
nje here tjeter mund te te them artistikisht si me duket, tani po mbaj vesh fluturzat ne fund te barkut...
DD jemi ne te njejtat frekuenca deliri. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Diabolis

E prish qindarkën e fundit,
E prish pa e marrë akoma,
E prish se dashuroj shumë,
E prish qindarkën e fundit
Që dikujt ti hyjë në punë.
E prish qindarkën e fundit njëlloj,
Të hënë,
Të martë,
Të shtunë.
E prish qindarkën e fundit,
Ndaj tani po kruaj xhepat
E spi dot një birrë me shkumë.

----------


## Diabolis

Tëposhtë gjërat shpesh marrin rrokullimë,
Dhe atëhere s'dimë:
Ti ngrejmë lart,
A duarkryq të rrimë.
Sizifi na fanepset me gurin që mbart,
Herë zhurmshëm rrëzuar poshtë,
Herë nga maja një hap larg.
Sizif, i dënuar je, vazhdo,
Unë për vete di të them dhe Jo!.

----------


## Diabolis

Kur prifti në kishë psallte:
Në të mirë e në të keq,
Në të mirë - thesha me mendje,-
Përndryshe të gjitha në dreq.

Më dukej fare pakuptim,
Nëse do vinte qameti,
Asnjë unazë nuk sjell bashkim,
Kush vdiq vdiq, kush mbeti mbeti.

Qënkësha gabuar rëndë,
Kisha harruar netët e nxehta,
Dimrin me akullin ndër këmbë,
S'ti thonë në altar të fshehtat.

Dita që isha në altar,
Rreshtohet në të mirat,
Nuk jam as kundra, as fetar,
Por në të keq janë të tjerat.

----------


## Diabolis

O mikja ime që je larg!
Në më do të të jem pranë
Një letër shpejt m'a shkruaj,
Por mos e gris mos e bëj copë
Se kështu dhe unë do vuaj.
Në papritur a kushedi
Me mua je dashuruar,
Dërgomë që larg një puthje malli
Të dy për tu ç'malluar.
Në u takofshim ndonjë ditë
Asgjë s'do ketë ndryshuar,
Do takohemi si dy që ishin larg
Fort ti shtrëngojmë duart.
Në paç diçka për të më thënë
Me zë të lartë e thuaj,
Po s'pate mundësi o mike e mirë,
Atë nëpër dhëmbë e bluaj.
Nëse për asgjë s'do kesh fuqi
Mbyll sytë e lodhur fli,
Në ëndërr do më kesh më afër se e vërteta,
Mirardhsh e mirtëgjetsha!
Sado të jesh e zemëruar
Këto vargje mbaji mend,
Mbase sot s'ke njeri për të kujtuar
Por nesër mbase do kesh kënd.

----------


## macia_blu

o c'me kenaq ti mua ore, je kaq shpirt-lirik.
Vjen shkruan  gjysmen e  dhimbjes dhe vargun e plote e iken sikur nuk erdhe.
kjo poezia e letres  dhe e se dashures me mbushi, m'u be se dikush kujton nje arsye  per te shkruar, qofte edhe nje leter malli, ose  qe te mund te flere qe te prese ardhjen tende ne nje enderr te larget. Oh  c'te them je i mrekullueshem . Te perqaf shume!!! Macia, si ne dashuri!

----------


## macia_blu

desha te te them , po me dashuri,   ne vargun e thyer je shume me i mire se ne ate me rime (ab, ab) Nuk e di po ne ate me rime  te hyn shume  prozaizmi ne hise.
Ti kam thene me dasuri te gjitha  c'te thashe. Me mall i pres vargjet e tjera..sido qe te jene te siguroji qe i lexoji me endje. Ndersa ato vargjet e thyera i pij me fund e dehem embelsisht mallerisht. Macia, si ne dashuri akoma!

----------


## Diabolis

Je e gjallë, je me jetë,
Gjemi në detin e qetë;
Deti gjoja sheh nga retë,
Vetëm ngjitur të të ketë.

Gjithë kjo një relativitet,
Që gjë prej gjëje nuk i ngjet,
Po ti gjendet dhe një bregdet,
Të gjëmojnë vetë i tretë.

----------

